# How to Use Power Supply Properly



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I picked up a Crest CRE-55460 18v 10amp power supply for my G layout. It has plenty of power, but I am not sure how to control the locomotive’s speed, because it is a fixed power supply. I don’t want them to go all-out all of the time, and am not sure how I should throttle down the power. 

The second issue is that the unit puts out a little over 25 volts instead of eighteen. I can probably deal with this by using a properly rated resistor. (Note: the 25vdc is a no-load reading)


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Aristocraft had come out with its Train Engineer control system, which was a hand held walk around system and I think this was the power supply for it. Try searching for what is needed to use the Train Engineer system. I used the MRC Power G 10 Amp which was a basic DC power supply to the track so I can't help with the details of the system. Good luck.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

If you just want to run DC control, a Adjustable Voltage Regulator Power Supplement Board with Digital Voltage Display would work but only for a 2 amp output. Do you know how many amps the locomotive draws at full load?
Click on the highlighted link to view,








These are called Buck converters, here is who they work....





So if you want to draw higher amperage than 2 amps under load than....
Google 10 Amp Buck converters....might cost more than a regular train controller.
Here is a 8 amp converter.... https://www.amazon.com/XL4016E1-1-2...cphy=9021524&hvtargid=pla-1639179247125&psc=1


----------

